# Engine swap volvo c30 to mkv rabbit?????



## ehWudupdoc (Nov 9, 2007)

the volvo c30 comes with a turbocharged 5 cylinder engine can it be swapped into an mkv rabbit? if so what will be needed to do so?


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

Why not just throw on a C2 turbo in?
Unless you have the engine already.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Engine swap volvo c30 to mkv rabbit????? (ehWudupdoc)*

you'd be better off with the 1998 2.3L HPT motor from the c/v70 series. the stock blocks have seen 20-30lbs of boost. plus they are cheaper.
but still more $$ to swap than a c2 so


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: Engine swap volvo c30 to mkv rabbit????? (BluMagic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BluMagic* »_you'd be better off with the 1998 2.3L HPT motor from the c/v70 series. the stock blocks have seen 20-30lbs of boost. plus they are cheaper.
but still more $$ to swap than a c2 so









Not including the Labor.


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ehWudupdoc* »_the volvo c30 comes with a turbocharged 5 cylinder engine can it be swapped into an mkv rabbit? if so what will be needed to do so? 


unless the motor is newer than the car, it is illegal to swap due to older engines having "out dated" emissions regulations. If you want the car to be street able, and pass inspection in your area if necissary, consider hard some of of the more productive ways you could blow money. 
That said, What you will need for the swap:
Motor
Transmission
Motor mounts (must be custom made)
Customized Shift linkages
some form of engine managment
Time
A Bucket of money
a whole lot of luck.
At that point, why not try and shoehorn a northstar V8 under the hood? Or better yet, Stuff a few grand in an envelope and mail it to me. 

In the end, the "cool factor" is totally outweighed by the utter pointlessness of the amount of money squandered to do such a thing. Why not just turbo the Rabbit, or Why didnt you just buy a Gti? 
_Modified by turbomonkeyexpress at 2:12 AM 6-9-2009_


_Modified by turbomonkeyexpress at 2:15 AM 6-9-2009_


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (turbomonkeyexpress)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbomonkeyexpress* »_
unless the motor is newer than the car, it is illegal to swap due to older engines having "out dated" emissions regulations. If you want the car to be street able, and pass inspection in your area if necissary, consider hard some of of the more productive ways you could blow money. 
That said, What you will need for the swap:
Motor
Transmission
Motor mounts (must be custom made)
Customized Shift linkages
some form of engine managment
Time
A Bucket of money
a whole lot of luck.
At that point, why not try and shoehorn a northstar V8 under the hood? Or better yet, Stuff a few grand in an envelope and mail it to me. 

In the end, the "cool factor" is totally outweighed by the utter pointlessness of the amount of money squandered to do such a thing. Why not just turbo the Rabbit, or Why didnt you just buy a Gti? 
_Modified by turbomonkeyexpress at 2:12 AM 6-9-2009_

_Modified by turbomonkeyexpress at 2:15 AM 6-9-2009_

If some guy can do it to his Civic, I think we can do it on our MkVs!








Well, it was a LS1 but thats not the point.


----------



## DubRadio (Oct 15, 2003)

eh what the hell, im just gonna go swap a Hon.... wait i was just about to say swap a honda motor into my rabbit, hahahahahahahaha. That being said the money/time involved in doing this swap really isnt worth it. Your better served in just building up the 2.5 w/ a turbo, with the money you would spend in the motor swap, building up the 2.5 would yeild a RIDICULOUSLY poweful motor, 
if i had my way... AWD turbo 2.5


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (DubRadio)*

oh geez.


----------



## Joel Goodson (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Rear engine W8.


----------



## pawpawx4 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

what he said!


----------



## elmer fud (Aug 5, 2003)

*FV-QR*

could it be done.... yes. will it be done..... no.


----------



## KdFWagen (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SpiderX1016)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SpiderX1016* »_
If some guy can do it to his Civic, I think we can do it on our MkVs!








Well, it was a LS1 but thats not the point.

haha - A simple "No" would have been good but hey... Nothing wrong with some exaggeration..


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (turbomonkeyexpress)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbomonkeyexpress* »_
unless the motor is newer than the car, it is illegal to swap due to older engines having "out dated" emissions regulations. If you want the car to be street able, and pass inspection in your area if necissary, consider hard some of of the more productive ways you could blow money. 
That said, What you will need for the swap:
Motor
Transmission
Motor mounts (must be custom made)
Customized Shift linkages
some form of engine managment
Time
A Bucket of money
a whole lot of luck.
At that point, why not try and shoehorn a northstar V8 under the hood? Or better yet, Stuff a few grand in an envelope and mail it to me. 

In the end, the "cool factor" is totally outweighed by the utter pointlessness of the amount of money squandered to do such a thing. Why not just turbo the Rabbit, or Why didnt you just buy a Gti? 
_Modified by turbomonkeyexpress at 2:12 AM 6-9-2009_

_Modified by turbomonkeyexpress at 2:15 AM 6-9-2009_

No
Did I do it right? or should I try again


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (DubRadio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubRadio* »_
if i had my way... AWD turbo 2.5









I'm with you on this one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

